# Gaggia New Baby 06 air lock



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello i have a problem with my Gaggia. I've had the machine since one year .

And reguraly it's hapeend when i start to make a coffee to have Very little jet of water.

After a lot of experiments and cleanings i find that, when i disassemble the solenoid valve cleaned it and assemble it again machine start to make normal good coffee.

but not for longer , after a week or max 10 days i need to do it again..

i'm looking for advice how to fix this problem

Thanks


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Do you backflush?


----------



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

Sorry for this may be very stupid question but what you mean ?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Check this out http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=19


----------



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks , i will try .


----------



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi again , i do try with backflush but after a week it is happen again


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

You will have to open up the boiler for manual cleaning. I suspect it is heavily scaled. A complete boiler tear down and manual descaling should keep the problem from coming back. While you are at it, clean up the 3 way solenoid as well.


----------



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello Jojos , I did this may be 7 months ago. I opened it was very clean and until now I use only water form a Brita jug. When i opened i polished the surface wich contact with the Gasket. Every time when the water going to be less during a making coffee I need to open the solenoid and assembled again and water start to run normal . there is no any scale in the solenoid . i noticed that when water start to run less and i press stop button there is a sound of a lot returning water to exit of the solenoid.

may be from somewhere air going inside and make an airlock but i can guess from where


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Could be a tiny hole in one of the pipes or even something as simple as the pump being on it's way out.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

What ashcroc said. Please provide a clear maintenance and repair history to make it easier for us trying to help you.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Brita filter is unlikely to remove sufficient scale. If your water is hard you need to descale regularly, or switch to bottled water.


----------



## alex72 (Oct 6, 2016)

at first when i met this problem i bought Full Gasket Kit , open the boiler but inside i did not found there any signs of scale . I polish the surface that is in contact with a gasket with water sand. And after that i assembly everything. After that i do open and Solenoid Valve as well clean it and put new gaskets.

two weeks ago i did flushback as you told me but this problem it's happening again.

i am pretty sure that is formed airlock in solenoid because when water jet going to be less and i press making coffee stop button i can hear same sound like when i do backflush a lot water going back through solenoid which is sign for a lot pressure in after solenoid part or in it .

there is no any sign of leaking of water anywhere

I'm just not sure of one thing ...Faucet . is there any chance air to goes inside through Faucet and if yes is it possible to make airlock in the solenoid ?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Best guess is the solenoid valve is not aligned and best replaced.


----------

